# Any ideas on what this hop could be?



## murpho (28/10/17)

Was at mitre10 for various domestic housey stuff today and came across some hops in the garden area. Thought I might as well grab one to throw in the garden but the details on the pot etc didn't list the variety. The staff had no idea either and I've checked the suppliers website (www.clivescorner.com.au/hops) which lists cascade, chinook, goldings, POR and red earth so I'm assuming its one of those?? Also dropped them an email so hopefully they'll get back to me. 







Has anyone used/seen the attached and have any idea on what it could be? bit of a long-shot I know

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mardoo (29/10/17)

I can only guess. It’s not easy to tell hops apart by their morphology. However when they’re young, their leaf development shows differences. IIRC, as it’s been awhile since I’ve grown them, German hops tend to show non-lobed leaves when they’re young. The fact they’re showing white bines, as opposed to red or purple, or purple and green striped, also points in that direction. However, there are also some English varied that are white bines (meaning bines that are just green with no red or purple).


----------



## murpho (29/10/17)

No worries thanks mardoo. Thought it would be pretty tough to identify it. I'll see how it goes anyway


----------



## technobabble66 (29/10/17)

Oh please. 
Seriously?!?
I can't believe no one has suggested this already. It's obvious what variety it is:
Enigma!


[emoji1][emoji23]


----------



## technobabble66 (29/10/17)

On a serious note, I loosely recall last year or so that the "beer herb" variety being sold at Bunnings turned out to be Cascade. 
Probably not of any use though, as it sounds like the supplier has expanded their repertoire.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (29/10/17)

I think its cool to see hops getting thrown out there to the public like the raised bar on chillies too, and appalling. 
Why people of such effort to sell horticulture fail to put what it is on the freakin label?
Make sense of that idea?


----------



## earle (30/10/17)

Someone else posted a similar photo only a couple of weeks back but I can't find the post. Pretty sure it was the same brand. Their's was clearly marked as to the variety though. I suspect this one has lost a label.


----------



## Mardoo (30/10/17)

Check the hop plantation thread. I think it was in there. I remember the photo too.


----------



## pcqypcqy (30/10/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I think its cool to see hops getting thrown out there to the public like the raised bar on chillies too, and appalling.
> Why people of such effort to sell horticulture fail to put what it is on the freakin label?
> Make sense of that idea?



Most people wouldn't even realise there were different varieties of hop. Among them are probably those people from the news/gumtree the other day, it's probably all generic hop to them with their garden hose and uncracked malt.


----------



## murpho (30/10/17)

This was the reply I got back from the supplier:

"We sold those ones unnamed as one of our staff mixed up the labels. At the time we had Cascade, Chinook, Pride of Ringwood and Red Earth in production."

They're usually labelled but they stuffed this lot up. Kinda hoping it's cascade.


----------



## koshari (30/10/17)

technobabble66 said:


> On a serious note, I loosely recall last year or so that the "beer herb" variety being sold at Bunnings turned out to be Cascade.
> Probably not of any use though, as it sounds like the supplier has expanded their repertoire.


i wouldn't be upset if it turned out to be cascade, i love the stuff. been going crazy with it knocking up my summer range, just hope my home grown ones are as nice when harvest time comes,


----------



## yankinoz (1/11/17)

murpho said:


> This was the reply I got back from the supplier:
> 
> At the time we had Cascade, Chinook, Pride of Ringwood and Red Earth in production."
> 
> Big differences among that lot.


----------



## yankinoz (1/11/17)

Deleted. Should be new post.


----------



## AJ80 (4/11/17)

koshari said:


> i wouldn't be upset if it turned out to be cascade, i love the stuff. been going crazy with it knocking up my summer range, just hope my home grown ones are as nice when harvest time comes,



You will be impressed with home grown cascade. It is fantastic.


----------



## Moad (4/11/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Oh please.
> Seriously?!?
> I can't believe no one has suggested this already. It's obvious what variety it is:
> Enigma!
> ...




Nice

It could also be a vic secret


----------

